
The simple explanation for why climate change deniers are simply wrong - hoag
https://medium.com/@MarcHoag/the-simple-explanation-for-why-climate-change-deniers-are-simply-wrong-2b0e9040505e#.f2n9lz2ry
======
Nomentatus
Horrible article. The Razor's a rule of thumb, nothing more. This is trash
science. See logictutorial.com

